
Swift Protobuf Plugin - nthnb
https://github.com/apple/swift-protobuf-plugin
======
jacksonnic
This is incredible news, protobuffers are an amazing and performant
alternative to JSON all swift GRPC based backends for iOS apps would be
phenomenal.

